# Almost too deep to plow? photo



## TurboPlow (Sep 20, 2006)

taken last season..I have a '94 dodge cumings turbo diesel with V-boss..man I had plenty of power..but should have had tire chains on..then it would have kept going..started to spin the 4x4 tires where it ended..road goes to a cattle pasture my friend has..I wanted to see how far I could go..I will be doing a forest road for about a mile this deep, in the spring to the cabin..


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

TurboPlow;526703 said:


> taken last season..I have a '94 dodge cumings turbo diesel with V-boss..man I had plenty of power..but should have had tire chains on..then it would have kept going..started to spin the 4x4 tires where it ended..road goes to a cattle pasture my friend has..I wanted to see how far I could go..I will be doing a forest road for about a mile this deep, in the spring to the cabin..


good luck with that road if it hasnt been done all year. i think you might need more than tire chains


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

That must have been taken last march if that was in MN hopefully we will have a March like we did last year.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

What's the big deal? V plow as long as you can then straight blade the pile off to each side. Then v plow again. Keep going till done.

Might take a while but it can be done. Heck I could do that with the Toyota and the straight blade and before you say anything I have. I cleared a 1/4 mile gravel drive 24" deep last year by working side to side. Took a while but we got it done. Had the 550 there to pull the truck out if it got stuck but it never did.


----------

